# Actual Colour of Patrol Dress (Blues)



## jhman (14 Apr 2011)

Can anyone help with describing the shade of blue for Patrols which is deemed "correct". I am trying to describe to a uniform supplier on the other side of the country what colour they are supposed to be. Calling them "blue not blue-black", "No. 1 Blues" and sending pictures isn't cutting it. Is there a NSN or a colour chart or something available. At the cost of custom set I want to get this right the first time. One of my peers had to send his back because they were so dark they looked black.


----------



## lethalLemon (14 Apr 2011)

Midnight Blue

You could even try Navy Blue but I'd be careful with that one (as it could end up being black).

Midnight blue, I believe, is the correct colour you're looking for.


----------



## jhman (15 Apr 2011)

After searching the term "Midnight Blue" it appears this is the almost black colour. The Ontario Regimental Museum site describes the two different colours as "dark blue" and "midnight blue". I think the British Columbia Regiment wears "midnight blue" and other regiments like the British Columbia Dragoons and the Strathconas wear the lighter colour "dark blue". My old set was the lighter.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Apr 2011)

jhman said:
			
		

> After searching the term "Midnight Blue" it appears this is the almost black colour. The Ontario Regimental Museum site describes the two different colours as "dark blue" and "midnight blue". I think the British Columbia Regiment wears "midnight blue" and other regiments like the British Columbia Dragoons and the Strathconas wear the lighter colour "dark blue". My old set was the lighter.



If I am correct, all these uniforms, including Patrol Dress, have to comply with the approved "Stamped Patterns" held by DHH.  That includes the colour of the fabric.  Perhaps your "older" set is lighter due to a combination of age, exposure to light, etc. and it has faded.


----------

